# Issues with Face and Body



## VelinaIvane (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anyone else's F&B have a strong silicon smell? Also, no matter how well I shake mine, there are always ingering little gunk balls.  Lastly, it feels so heavy despite being sheer :/ !!??


----------



## busybee (Apr 6, 2014)

I sampled this in sephora after hearing rave reviews about it and wanted to love it, but it was way too watery for me.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Apr 8, 2014)

Face and body has an 80% water content.  To work with it best you need to warm it up on the back of your hand and then stipple or press it into the skin. This is not  really a finger foundation .  It's totally amazing looking applied  with a latex  sponge  or a dense fluffy foundation brush.  But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 21, 2014)

I really like this foundation.  Very natural looking and sheer. Lately I have been getting "dirty" and putting it in the palm of my hand rubbing together then patting it into the skin. This is working for me pretty well...except I do not love getting my hands goopy with product.  But it looks really good on the skin.  Otherwise I would use a beauty blender.  Using a brush is ok too but the finish was never as good as when I use my hands. go figure?!


----------

